# great video



## Bendixontherails (May 21, 2007)

milton freidman rocks! here's a really smart guy saying articulately what i've been grunting for years.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6813529239937418232&q=movie+duration:long+is:free

Viva la Revolucion!


----------



## Mady (May 21, 2007)

I dont believe in any capitalist revolutions. Criticizing modern capitalism is easy and good, but proposing unregulated capitalism? thats neo-liberal libertarian junk. Personally i like having a not dead world fucked in the ass by a total free market. The ideas he expresses seem to match up with some anarchist theory, and I think there is something to be taking out of this, but nonetheless he struggles for unregulated capitalism in the spirit of my favorite fascists Ayn Rand, John Locke, and people of that sort.

I hope you realize that his politics heavily influenced politicians like Reagan and Thatcher...

Post edited by: Mady, at: 2007/05/21 17:17


----------



## Mady (May 21, 2007)

And on top of that he completely ignores the fact that humyn tenancy was not towards governmental collectivism for the majority of their existence. the dawn of civilization does not mark the creation of humyn kind, people lived in egalitarian hunter gatherer societys for longer than all civilizations combined.


----------



## Bendixontherails (May 22, 2007)

I can't actually bring myself to believe in such a revolution either, but it's nice to dream. in reality we must remember that Oceania has always been at war with East Asia, right?
I don't favor capitalism in any degree of regulation. I have always preferred and will always prefer the hunter-gatherer/local agrarian society. I wouldn't say that he ignores this, so much as dosen't approach it in such a short interview. if you read some of his published treatises and papers he does deal with it, though not very thouroughly. 

We don't live with a 'total free market'. without trying to sound too cynical, we are permitted precisely what the capitalist/corporate/monopsony rulers desire us to have, with a few exceptions. we are provided the *illusion* of choice. we can either have the red or the blue. we can either have the new or the vintage. but either way we still bought it at walmart, using green reciepts that we traded signifigant portions of our days/lives for. 

and by 'we' I mean the greater part of our society, which includes people who attempt to be _'counterculture'_ simply for it's own sake, without truly attempting to reform or dismantle that culture.

{NONE of this is meant as a personal attack, honest, just speaking in generalizations. }


----------



## Mady (May 22, 2007)

Oh no i TOTALLY agree we dont live ina free market, Libretarians strive FOR a total free market, and it seems as if this is sort of what he advocates. The way i look at it simplisticly theres 3 paths to what seems to be both of our desired ends.

A. Less control - The Free Market - Libretarianism - Evnetually showing more freedoms = better will create more and more until we got what we want. 

B. More Control - The regulated market - Socialism - Eventually with government intervention we can teach people to live how we expect our anarchist societys to work = Eventually the government wont be needed

C. No Control - No market - Anarchism/Primitivism - By subverting the current system from the inside(not fighting the system from the inside bullshit, i simply mean struggleing for our new world using a diversity of tactics under the constraints of our current system) immediatly, or by waiting for some nuclear blast/natural disaster to occur, we can make quick movements into the type of society we want.


The last may seem utopian, but its possible and happening all over, The question simply becomes can we create this world before capitalism destroys us? My fundemental arguement with Libretarianism is that sure it MAY one day break into the society we desire, but unregulated capitalism in the mean time would speed up the destruction of the planet far beyond what we could even out. And my issues with socialism should be obvious 

(I also hope you didnt think that my message was a personal attack, I didnt mean for it to sound abrasive)

Post edited by: Mady, at: 2007/05/22 18:38

Post edited by: Mady, at: 2007/05/22 18:40


----------



## Bendixontherails (May 23, 2007)

nah, you didn't sound abrasive. I just like to clarify that I'm not being malicious when responding to anything that couldbe taken personal. I hate when shit turns into petty arguing, you know?

I with you on the libertarian thing. while their system theoretically COULD work, the time line is probably so drawn out that we won't see it. although in reality I notice a marked increase in the degredation of our society. I have essestially unplugged myself from today's mainstream culture, (at least as much as I can and still maintain contact with people through mediums like this.) I have not owned a brainwash box for over four years, and have not spent more than 10 minutes at a time in front of one in the last three years. Now when I catch a glimpse of one it looks severely distorted and otherworldly. psychotic, really.:huh: 

I am wholly in favor of a giant blender with the frappe button taped down, as far as fixing the culture goes. while we ABSOLUTELY should work from within to reallign the perceptions of our poor deluded 'comrades' P ) I don't hold out a _lot_ of hope. but maybe just enough of it.


----------



## Mady (May 23, 2007)

You psalters fannns xD I am an athiest but i respect and recognize the important place religion could have in our movement, and you will always be a comrade of mine! Viva revolution!


----------

